# Minn Kota Power Drive Steering Help



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a Minn Kota Powerdrive with electric steering. Today the steering to the right went out. It still steers to the left just fine. It started out by messing up only once in a while, but would start working again, then by the end of the day right side steering went out all together. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I had this problem too. It ended up being the connection between foot pedal cord and the motor. I just cleaned the contacts and wiped with a little dielectric grease, all was well.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Mine was in a big rain....The foot pedal circuit board got water in it. wouldn't turn left and the momentary on/off switch would'nt work.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

triton175 said:


> I had this problem too. It ended up being the connection between foot pedal cord and the motor. I just cleaned the contacts and wiped with a little dielectric grease, all was well.


Tried cleaning and dielectric grease but didn't help this time.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Rob said:


> Mine was in a big rain....The foot pedal circuit board got water in it. wouldn't turn left and the momentary on/off switch would'nt work.


How did you fix it? Now nothing works after cleaning and dielectric grease. I'm looking at an hour and fifteen minute drive to Batavia OH. to a authorized Minn Kota service repairman. Wife says no more money for repairs, boat is 10 years old and is nickle and diming me into the poor house.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I dried it out and it steers ok, but the momentary on switch doesn't work. I found another online and bought it and I keep the other as a spare. Best way to tell if its the pedal is to swap out with one that you know works.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Rob said:


> I dried it out and it steers ok, but the momentary on switch doesn't work. I found another online and bought it and I keep the other as a spare. Best way to tell if its the pedal is to swap out with one that you know works.


The authorized Minn Kota Mechanic was a jerk that was a 3 hour round trip from my place in KY. Don't know if I should give his name so I won't. He didn't seem like he wanted my business so he didn't get it. Called Minn Kota in hope of getting some help figuring out what was wrong over the phone, but wasn't expecting much, thought it was a shot in the dark. They connected me with a great service guy that diagnosed my problem in a couple of minutes. He connected me with there parts dept. who took my order quickly. Parts arrived 3 days later. In my opinion Minn Kota builds a super tough product which I have abused for almost 8 years with no trouble until now. Their service was excellent, great people to deal with and they saved me a lot of money. Hats off to Minn Kota!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm trying to do the research on similar issues with my power drive, 7th... what was the diagnosis for you and what part did you wind up getting? Thanks for your time.

Dave


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

FINMAN said:


> I'm trying to do the research on similar issues with my power drive, 7th... what was the diagnosis for you and what part did you wind up getting? Thanks for your time.
> 
> Dave


New foot pedal, the switch in the pedal that controlled right turns was the steering solution. A new switch costs $58.00 and would have required a trolling motor specialist or equivalent mechanic to install. A complete new pedal cost $68.00 and all you do is plug it in. The prop not working was the circuit board at the base of the mount to the boat (where it says Powerdrive) 4 large phillips head bolts hold on the sides, then carefully pop off the cover at the top rear of the mount. This will expose the circuit board. The curcuit board costs $78.00 but will require someone with electrical experience to install. A buddy of mine is an industrial mechanic and he needed the electrical diagram (which is furnished with the new board) and a pencil and paper to get it done. Took about 30 minutes. Total cost was $164.00 with shipping. Minn Kota will give you all the help possible on the phone. There service tech correctly diagnosed the problem and will get you the parts in 3 days. 7th corps is a happy feesherman! Hope this will help!


----------

